# Moving to Spain, employed in Ireland



## CK1.0 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi all,

I'll try to keep this short for now but am happy to provide more details if needs be.
I am a native German, who's been living and working in Ireland for the past 12 years. I am working for an IT company here and I have expressed my desire to move to Spain.

My company is happy to keep me on and let me relocate, so my questions are basically around all things residency, tax, health insurance, bank account, etc... 

As I will continue to be employed and paid through my company in Ireland, while living in Spain, how does it work? Do I need to apply for NIE / spanish residency? Can I open a bank account there? How difficult will it be to find an apartment seeing as my employment contract is with Ireland and not Spain? Will I be entitled to health care? Am i required to pay tax even when being paid from and paying tax in Ireland?

So many more questions, but this is just to get the thread started.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Muchas gracias
CK1.0


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I won't even try to answer your questions cos there are others on this forum who are much more capable and precise than I am. But from what I have learned you are in an excellent situation and as long as you have the money to prove that you can live here and as a eu citizen, then you are in clover.
Good luck to you


----------



## CK1.0 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks a million, Justina. Yeah hopefully it'll work to my advantage but it'll be interesting to find out how it'll work in terms of taxes, etc...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

CK1.0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'll try to keep this short for now but am happy to provide more details if needs be.
> I am a native German, who's been living and working in Ireland for the past 12 years. I am working for an IT company here and I have expressed my desire to move to Spain.
> ...


Some answers above.

Regarding work. As I understand it, either your company has to open a Spanish office to employ you or you have to be self-employed in Spain and then bill your employer. Once you are self-employed (autonomo), you will be paying SS which will take care of health care.


----------



## CK1.0 (Jun 29, 2016)

Apologies for never replying, things have been rather hectic and the company was taking its sweet time to sort things out. Some updates - the company has an office in Madrid, which is where I will be moving to, so I will be based out of the Spanish office. They are also re-drafting my contract to a Spanish as my payroll will be going through the spanish one. On arrival what should my first steps be? Arrange for the NIE card, open a bank account? Do I need to do anything myself in terms of tax (registering somewhere) or can I assume this will be done through HR at my company?
Also any suggestions for mobile phone providers? I just want to get myself a spanish pay as you go SIM/number until i have looked into different options. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

CK1.0 said:


> Apologies for never replying, things have been rather hectic and the company was taking its sweet time to sort things out. Some updates - the company has an office in Madrid, which is where I will be moving to, so I will be based out of the Spanish office. They are also re-drafting my contract to a Spanish as my payroll will be going through the spanish one. On arrival what should my first steps be? Arrange for the NIE card, open a bank account? Do I need to do anything myself in terms of tax (registering somewhere) or can I assume this will be done through HR at my company?
> Also any suggestions for mobile phone providers? I just want to get myself a spanish pay as you go SIM/number until i have looked into different options. Thanks for all the advice.


There is not a NIE card. You can apply for your NIE number by filling in form EX15 and taking it to the local police station where you can also apply for your residencia document (often referred to as a residents card).

You can open a residents bank account very easily using your above mentioned residencia card, rental agreement and some cash 

I can't advise you about any tax questions. 

I use a lebara sim card in my mobile phone, cheap local and international calls. They are pay as you go.

Steve


----------



## CK1.0 (Jun 29, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> There is not a NIE card. You can apply for your NIE number by filling in form EX15 and taking it to the local police station where you can also apply for your residencia document (often referred to as a residents card).
> 
> You can open a residents bank account very easily using your above mentioned residencia card, rental agreement and some cash
> 
> ...


Oh that's perfect. I'll have a look at the form so and try get those things sorted the first day. Never heard of Lebara but cheap international calls sounds like a winner to me  Thanks Steve.


----------



## SpanishFly (Aug 16, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> You can open a residents bank account very easily using your above mentioned residencia card, rental agreement and some cash


Can I ask a quick question,
the renters all say I need the bank account first,
do you have to open a non residents one first?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

SpanishFly said:


> Can I ask a quick question,
> the renters all say I need the bank account first,
> do you have to open a non residents one first?


We rented our first apartment on the understanding that we paid the agents the monthly rent in cash along with the electricity bill as it came in. (I think there was maybe a fiddle going on there) so they never asked about a bank account even though we had a non residents account.

We opened a resident account at Sabadell bank soon after we moved here.

This apartment we are in now required the details of our bank account so they could set up a monthly transfer of rent, electric etc.

If you live here you can open a residents account immediately but you will need all you residential documents including an address. Perhaps best to open a non resident account until you are settled.

Steve


----------

